# Does anybody have a cat on Zylkene



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

My Maudey has had another uti brought on by stress, the stand in postman knocked on the front door and scared her silly and last night she started classic signs of wide eyed hopping in and out of litter tray and spots of blood in litter, anyhoo she saw an emergency vet today and seems much better already touch wood, but my regular vet suggested these Zylkene before for her and I did hope it was a one off last time but alas it seems not to be, so has anyone experience of these and how they effected the cat, oh and I already have a feliway and she's on csytaid already.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Sorry no, but maybe she should have the S/O food to that will help


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Yes, Zyklene will calm her tremendously. Maybe give her half the dosage as she may well become quite out of it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

Just a little update.

Well she's been on it for a few days and she doesn't seem quiet/calm/sleepy but more more confident and content, just hope it continues,


----------



## BlackCat (Feb 17, 2008)

Have seen more success for stressy behaviours by using Zylkene rather than Feliway now. I hope it works out for her :smile5:


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

I have used zylkene, and know lots of people who've had great results with it


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

GreyHare said:


> Just a little update.
> 
> Well she's been on it for a few days and she doesn't seem quiet/calm/sleepy but more more confident and content, just hope it continues,


That's great to hear.


----------



## poppy2133 (Mar 6, 2010)

I have been giving my lilac Tonkinese boy, Dylan, aged 9, Zylkene for 10 days and, so far, the results have been really good. He weighs about 6kg and I've been giving him one 75mg capsule mixed into his wet dinner at night. I've been sprinkling another 75mg capsule over his biscuits (which are also eaten by his sister) every other day.

He has been stressed for a while - pacing, overgrooming and spraying around house (even though he is neutered) - and we have tried the Feliway diffuser, Urine Off, Rescue Remedy without any success. He has even seen a pet psychologist.

However, Zylkene (recommended by the vet) seems to have calmed him down a lot. He will always be a vocal cat (and I wouldn't want to change that) but he has stopped the pacing & fur pulling and generally seems much happier. I'm watching him carefully but haven't noticed any side effects - does anyone know if there are any? I think I'll continue for a month or so and then speak to the vet again. Does anyone have any experience on length and/or doseage?


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

the way it works makes sense but didn't have any effect on my rescue Siamese at all-mind you she was a cruelty case with attitude issues that maybe are a bit too much for even Zylkene -Feliway has nevber worked with my lot at all


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)

poppy2133 said:


> I have been giving my lilac Tonkinese boy, Dylan, aged 9, Zylkene for 10 days and, so far, the results have been really good. He weighs about 6kg and I've been giving him one 75mg capsule mixed into his wet dinner at night. I've been sprinkling another 75mg capsule over his biscuits (which are also eaten by his sister) every other day.
> 
> He has been stressed for a while - pacing, overgrooming and spraying around house (even though he is neutered) - and we have tried the Feliway diffuser, Urine Off, Rescue Remedy without any success. He has even seen a pet psychologist.
> 
> However, Zylkene (recommended by the vet) seems to have calmed him down a lot. He will always be a vocal cat (and I wouldn't want to change that) but he has stopped the pacing & fur pulling and generally seems much happier. I'm watching him carefully but haven't noticed any side effects - does anyone know if there are any? I think I'll continue for a month or so and then speak to the vet again. Does anyone have any experience on length and/or doseage?


It supposedly has no side effects and it can be used long term according to my vet and the leaflet I was given, my cat is just over 2kg and she has one tablet in the morning on her wet food.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

my very stroppy raggie Beau has just been prescribed it. We went out and when we came back his eye was completely closed. We took him to the vet [and he bit the vet ]. He had previously had a problem about 4 years ago and Herpes virus was suspected as the cause, but they didn't take a swab at the time as he got so agitated and was biting everyone . This time his eye is ulcerated. He is currently staggering around my kitchen poor baby as the only way a vet can look at his eye is by giving him a anaesthetic[they tried just sedating him but he still wouldn't allow it].

He's a difficult character at the best of times so will be interesting to see what effect they have on him now that he is obviously in so much pain


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

I hope they work for him, I'm still seeing positive results as she is just more relaxed, but I don't blame Beau for biting the Vet as they normally deserve it


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

My cat lucie is on Zylkene as she is overgrooming due to stress (not sure what stress though, she has the life of riley!). It has helped a lot and calmed her down. We have had her on and off it over the last year and a half (when she stops we take her off it, had to start up again after 6 months). 

The way they described it to me, there are receptors in the cats brain that are 'switched on' when they are feeding from the mum's milk, that keeps them calm (something in the mothers milk). When they stop feeding, it switches off. The powder in the Zylkene contains this compound that switches the calming receptor back on. Meant to be completely natural, no actual bad chemicals.


----------



## Thewoodys (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi, I have a bsh girl that has now been on zylkene for 10 days and it seems to be working really well, she was cronic over grooming and making herself very sore, although I would like to get to the bottom of why, I am glad to say she is much more relaxed and hasn't pulled any more hair out for about 5 days. Fingers crossed it will sort out the problem so at the moment I am a massive fan of zylkene!.


----------



## Sharon_S (Dec 26, 2016)

GrayHare, I have a cat whose kidneys were showing signs of trouble (in bloodwork) a couple years ago, when she seemed to me to be too young for this. Kidney disease is what killed at least 2 of our cats, and it's very common. I think there's a way to stave it off: 

Domestic cats are from an arid region, where animals that need to drink a lot, can't live. (Seems I've heard that they make water, but maybe not enough.) I reasoned that cats tend not to drink enough water to keep their kidneys in good shape, so I started adding a tablespoon or two of water to her wet food, every meal. It seems to make a real difference in her kidney values, so I think it's working. 

When my cats start drinking more than once in a while, I worry that their kidneys are in trouble, and it's time to make sure I've "watered" them enough.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

This thread is over 6 years old! Your comments are valid, but it may be better to start a new thread of your own.


----------

